# Getting married on Friday



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

OK, so I'm back in the USA for another week, I leave a week from Monday and Sarah and I decided to just get married while I was here instead of waiting until February. And no, she's not pregnant, if she was I'd be dead I'm sure. So on Friday we're getting married. This is an older pic (obviously) but here's me, her and my future father in law. Frightening to think of Pete as my father in law, he has some pretty big firearms. 










Sarah will be joining me in Japan once she gets a passport, which will be in 4 to 6 weeks. Hopefully the old man will be more upright by then. Some of us, including Sarah, has a slot car race today, continuing the series that Pete and James started. It doesn't really matter who won, especially since it wasn't me, we just wanted to keep things going with the others that are involved. Everyone signed a card and I'll be taking it to the old man tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Congrats Yoshi! :thumbsup: 
Let Pete know we are all pulling for him to make a speedy recovery. 

Nice job keeping the race series going.

Thanks.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yoshi & Sarah sitting in a tree...k.i.s.s.i.n.g

First comes love

Then comes Marriage

Then comes baby in a baby carriage...lol :lol:

Congratulations and nice work with keeping the races going.

Hope Pete is feeling better some what now. Get well soon Dude. 

Bob...Getting Married is the best times of all...zilla


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrat Yoshi and Sarah!!! I know Pete would be disappointed to miss the wedding, but will not be disappointed with you as his Son-in-law, Yoshi! 

Great call on continuing the racing series too! I'm sure Pete will want a full race report though. HA! You make sure and tell Pete that we miss him a lot and can't wait for him to be back in action. And make sure to tell him this is not like the ankle - he WILL need to take his time and be patient. HAHAHA!!!

Congrats guys! Enjoy each other and enjoy your new life together! It's a blessing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats to the both of you. :thumbsup:

Poor bastard.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Yoshi and Sarah. All the best to both of you. 

And continued wishes that Pete have a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

:woohoo: Congratulations!!! :woohoo: I and my wife wish you and your bride to be a long and HAPPY marriage!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations on the wedding and best of luck!!! :thumbsup: May your journey together be filled with nothing but wonderful experiences and your joy last forever!!! Though Pete and I have never talked to each other (the cause for my confusion on the first Pete post,  especially when it came in on Coaches ID) I do hope to talk with him someday soon!!! Give him my best wishes for a speedy recovery, and I am sure he's thrilled that the racing has resumed! :thumbsup:

NutherJoe


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

She is a very pretty girl , however you will seriously regert marriage. Still time to cancell the wedding. Don't do it take it from a 20 yr married guy it sucks! I also have a great wife and 3 sons. But marriage sucks. I hope I am getting thru to ya.....


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> She is a very pretty girl , however you will seriously regert marriage. Still time to cancell the wedding. Don't do it take it from a 20 yr married guy it sucks! I also have a great wife and 3 sons. But marriage sucks. I hope I am getting thru to ya.....


Not cool dude..... Don't be a frickin' tool.

Yoshi, congratulations, and I know many of us out there are pulling for your future father-in-law, and you and Sarah as well. Marriage is a great thing, I am sure you guys will be happy.

Take carem

Marty


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ignore Tj.. Marriage is great.. Congrads Yoshi and Sarah...May many blessing and joyus time come your way....


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Yoshi and Sarah! Hope Pete continues a speedy recovery.

Rich


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Sarah & Yoshi, picture of a very nice couple. Congratulations, Wishes for the best of
happiness and success!! :thumbsup: Regards to Pete for a Fast & Full recovery.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

martybauer31 said:


> Not cool dude..... Don't be a frickin' tool.
> 
> Yoshi, congratulations, and I know many of us out there are pulling for your future father-in-law, and you and Sarah as well. Marriage is a great thing, I am sure you guys will be happy.
> 
> ...


Not meant to be cool or cruel. 
No need to call people names. 
I seriously doubt either one is running away at this very moment. I like Pete, I think he is a great guy, I am sure they will be all happy together. I did not say I was not happy, I would just pass it it, if the time machine was working...
Get well soon Pete!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Marriage is what you make it...*

My wife and I celebrated 20 years of marriage on the 17th. She is my best friend and greatest supporter. I recommend you not go lightly into a marriage but if you choose for the right reasons then marriage is the greatest!!

Best of luck,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats! Go ahead and join the rest of us who are still living in wedded bliss. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Not meant to be cool or cruel.


Whatever.........it WAS cruel and VERY uncool.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations Yoshi and Sarah! I hope you have many pleasant years together. :hat:

Get well soon Pete. Everyone here is thinking of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Survey sez!..... "Things better left unsaid!" 

He's just our village idiot dispensing sour grapes when champagne is in order.

Congrats kids! All the best! Make papa proud!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Yoshi and Sarah,,
Best of Luck to ya.. May your married life be filled with happiness..!! 
My wife and I ....... 30 yrs and she lets me play with my my toys... 

Chris


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been married for 27 years. I am typing from my gnarley slot cave while listening to Blue Öyster Cult's _Imaginos_ and having a little Jose Quervo . I could think of a lot of worse things than marriage. I'm thinking that Yoshi and Sarah have what it takes to go the distance. Rock on, you two love birds!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow is all I can say. Very harsh.

My parents have been married 36 years, Sarah was married for 2 years but divorced after her ex asked for one because he came to grips with being gay. Pete was married to her mom for 12 years before she died, would probably still be married to her now some 20 years later so I'm told. I understand that more than half of all marriages end in divorce but it's really a good thing with us. 

I've been learning ASL but with her being able to read lips and some limited vocal skills (think Marlee Matlin) we get along OK. The good thing about ASL is that it is a universal language (even though it is named American Sign language) and in Japan she will be able to communicate with deaf people, or anyone really, that knows ASL. 

The rest of the series has been cancelled with the consent of Auto Zone. I talked to the guys at Home Depot, who were going to sponsor the next series but have understandably withdrawn. Pete bought 6 cars which I can only now account for 2 of, his and James' cars. David had his but has no idea where it is now, and I think he may have given the others to the other drivers already but I haven't been able to find them. It's going to be a long time before racing is an issue but Sarah and I spent the day securing the track and whatever else we could find in the mean time. Pete's girlfriend, who is a world class 1/24th scale slot car racer, will do the rest. Once I get back to Japan I'm going to be buying mass quantities of stuff to send as therapy gifts. Believe it or not there are a few clubs that race T-Jets over there, and I have permission to take his green Cobra with the RRR wheels and tires and his Fred Lorenzen '64 Fairlane to race over there. Near where I live there is an 8 lane routed Suzuka HO scale layout, about 150' per lap and nicely landscaped. They race polymer BSRT cars with lexan Super GT bodies, nice stuff. Pete said that once he gets racing again he's just going to run T-Jets and get away from magnet cars. I can buy 12 packs for under $100, once I pay for my having to come back I'll be helping him build up for this summers racing (with any luck). I mean, I AM taking his daughter, at least I can send him some slot car stuff. 

This will be the last time I get to post for a while, I leave next week and have so many things to plan in the mean time. Internet over there is nearly $100 a month so I have to depend on public access computers which have a long waiting list. But I'll be around near Christmas. Everyone have a great Halloweeen (I know I will!!!).


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Brightest Blessings to you and yours, Yoshi!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> The rest of the series has been cancelled with the consent of Auto Zone. I talked to the guys at Home Depot, who were going to sponsor the next series but have understandably withdrawn. Pete bought 6 cars which I can only now account for 2 of, his and James' cars. David had his but has no idea where it is now, and I think he may have given the others to the other drivers already but I haven't been able to find them. It's going to be a long time before racing is an issue but Sarah and I spent the day securing the track and whatever else we could find in the mean time. Pete's girlfriend, who is a world class 1/24th scale slot car racer, will do the rest. Once I get back to Japan I'm going to be buying mass quantities of stuff to send as therapy gifts. Believe it or not there are a few clubs that race T-Jets over there, and I have permission to take his green Cobra with the RRR wheels and tires and his Fred Lorenzen '64 Fairlane to race over there. Near where I live there is an 8 lane routed Suzuka HO scale layout, about 150' per lap and nicely landscaped. They race polymer BSRT cars with lexan Super GT bodies, nice stuff. Pete said that once he gets racing again he's just going to run T-Jets and get away from magnet cars. I can buy 12 packs for under $100, once I pay for my having to come back I'll be helping him build up for this summers racing (with any luck). I mean, I AM taking his daughter, at least I can send him some slot car stuff.
> 
> This will be the last time I get to post for a while, I leave next week and have so many things to plan in the mean time. Internet over there is nearly $100 a month so I have to depend on public access computers which have a long waiting list. But I'll be around near Christmas. Everyone have a great Halloweeen (I know I will!!!).


Sad to hear that the race series has to end, but it's understandable considering. As for the therapy gifts, count me in on some sort of support for that. I know that you will probably have expenses from the trip as well as for Sarah getting over to Japan. I don't know how much I can help out, but I'll do what I can with what I have Yoshi. You, Sarah and Pete are worth it - just shoot my an e-mail (Sarah has my e-mail address) and let me know what you need and I can PayPal or do whatever to get the cash over. I'm more than happy to help out there.

Congrats again and blessings upon both of you!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

PD2, I can tell you what the class at Sequoia will be because I already have a car for a proxy series if he does one this spring. It'll be T-jets, mean greens are OK but no other motor mods, RRR Fairgrounds bodies ('55 and '57 Chevy, '58 T-Bird and '62 Falcon), steel wheels and white letter Firestone or Polyglas tires. I have a black '55 with a #3 over crossed flags on the side, not an Earnhardt #3 but the car is intimidating anyway. $30 claiming rule will be in effect and I've already lost one car to it, my orange and black '57. This was the series that was supposed to be run when we built the track. Pete has a powder blue and yellow '64 Falcon that was unbeatable, even with a stock X-Traction. I tried. We're talking insanely fast. But Sequoia was never meant to host magnet cars, it only ran them to satisfy the kids. With the Bomber Class guys are hanging out around the corners even with the sticky RRR white letter tires, makes for some good door banging action. Anything from RRR, decals especially, I'm sure will be welcome. 

As far as Sarah getting over to Japan, the girl has more money then her father or me. She will be sipping champagne and eating Bree on her trip on her own dime. Me, I'm sneaking a Wendy's double with fries in my carry on. 

Sarah got an email from someone asking why we're talking so much about slot car racing when this guy was in such bad shape. We do so to keep from talking about his losing a close friend, to keep from talking about his being in a wheelchair possibly for the rest of his life. Right now racing little electric toy cars is all he has to look forward to. In a few weeks he's going to be back at the track doing what he does best.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, Congrats, on the Marrage, but also on the day! My wife and I decided to get married a year ago Friday (It only seams like 365 days, Hah!) but getting married on Halloween was the best idea, this year we will have another great party to go to, EVERY Year we will have a great party to go to! It's the best, and since you got to get dressed up, go all out, my wife was a which, and i was a Vodoo Preist, our wedding party dressed up too. The pictures are awsome, hope you to have as good a time as we did, last year, this year, every year! Again Congrats hope all goes great.......


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

I've actually found a wedding dress in a thrift store that will fit me, and Sarah is pretty tall at 5'10" so getting her a tux was easy. It's going to be pretty interesting, the cake is going to be shaped like a big 'ol piece of candy corn. I don't think we've slept 6 hours since Friday doing all this planning.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yoshi be happy....*

Enjoy your big day. I'm wishing you the best for your future together. nd :thumbsup:


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wanted to post this of the only REAL man in my life. He would never get caught wearing a dress. Nope. He always locked the bedroom door first. 










:woohoo::thumbsup:

Me in a tux isn't nearly as frightening as Yo shaving those forested sticks he calls legs so it don't stick out through the panty hose. The bad thing is he fills out my bra better than I do. :X


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

tjet princess said:


> Just wanted to post this of the only REAL man in my life. He would never get caught wearing a dress. Nope. He always locked the bedroom door first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:lol::lol:

Dang Yoshi -- you're in for a heck of a ride.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> PD2, I can tell you what the class at Sequoia will be because I already have a car for a proxy series if he does one this spring. It'll be T-jets, mean greens are OK but no other motor mods, RRR Fairgrounds bodies ('55 and '57 Chevy, '58 T-Bird and '62 Falcon), steel wheels and white letter Firestone or Polyglas tires. I have a black '55 with a #3 over crossed flags on the side, not an Earnhardt #3 but the car is intimidating anyway. $30 claiming rule will be in effect and I've already lost one car to it, my orange and black '57. This was the series that was supposed to be run when we built the track. Pete has a powder blue and yellow '64 Falcon that was unbeatable, even with a stock X-Traction. I tried. We're talking insanely fast. But Sequoia was never meant to host magnet cars, it only ran them to satisfy the kids. With the Bomber Class guys are hanging out around the corners even with the sticky RRR white letter tires, makes for some good door banging action. Anything from RRR, decals especially, I'm sure will be welcome.
> 
> As far as Sarah getting over to Japan, the girl has more money then her father or me. She will be sipping champagne and eating Bree on her trip on her own dime. Me, I'm sneaking a Wendy's double with fries in my carry on.
> 
> Sarah got an email from someone asking why we're talking so much about slot car racing when this guy was in such bad shape. We do so to keep from talking about his losing a close friend, to keep from talking about his being in a wheelchair possibly for the rest of his life. Right now racing little electric toy cars is all he has to look forward to. In a few weeks he's going to be back at the track doing what he does best.


Sounds good Yoshi! Take a look at the e-mail reply I sent over to Sarah and let's see what we can work out from there.

As for what someone else asked, I guess they will not understand until they experience someone going through this. It may seem like no one is focused on Pete, but that could not be further from the truth. All is well and all is going to be well.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually Paul the support off this forum has been warming to the soul. I appreciate all of those who have written and tried to keep everyone up to date. It hardly seems like 17 days have passed but they have. We got our first wedding present today, but I won't know what it is until we unwrap it on Friday. Yoshi said it was ticking (like I would know)....is that a bad thing? God I hope it's not a radio like I got when I married my first husband. Idiots.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

tjet princess said:


> Actually Paul the support off this forum has been warming to the soul. I appreciate all of those who have written and tried to keep everyone up to date. It hardly seems like 17 days have passed but they have. We got our first wedding present today, but I won't know what it is until we unwrap it on Friday. Yoshi said it was ticking (like I would know)....is that a bad thing? God I hope it's not a radio like I got when I married my first husband. Idiots.


LOL!! That's just not funny, but yet, I'm laughing at your reaction and to the fact that you are right, it does not make sense for someone to do that to you - definite idiots! HAHAHA!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjet princess (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually is sort of did. Long story, short version; when I was 19 I was dating a 30 year old attorney, who under threat of litigation shall remain nameless here. He was obligated by a recently deceased aunt to marry and produce an offspring to receive a rather larger trust fund. Sound like a bad Fox sitcom? It gets better. He was a closet homosexual at the time. Now I'm sure nobody here (politically correct) has a problem (politically correct) with anyone who is (politically correct) gay, but at the time here is was going to cause a huge sensation. So, with me not knowing a thing about this guys secret, we got married in a nice, quiet civil ceremony. And spent the honeymoon in two different places.

After 4 months he gave up on trying to actually perform a reproductive act to have an offspring and came out of the closet. He hired a better lawyer than he was, sued the estate and got the trust anyway. However since I was an abandoned bride his prenuptial agreement with me went right out the window. See, in California if you misrepresent something like being gay before you get married, then seek a divorce or annulment afterward, the prenup is gone. So, 18 months after I filed for divorce on the grounds of abandonment I got 66% of the trust he married me for in the first place. Like I said, bad Fox sitcom. Five years later most of it is gone, thanks to the stock market, bubble gum and records, and that amazing three weeks at St. Barts with that olive skinned fellow whose name I don't remember. Oh yeah, and 4 years at Fresno State getting my B.A. in Education, that's it. 

There are no hard feelings between us, and he is my dad's personal attorney to this day 5 years after our divorce. He's actually a great barrister, he just sucked as a husband. Literally I imagine. The radio, by the way, was a gift to me from the man he was then, and is now, in a relationship with. Sort of his poke of irony to me.


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

tjet princess said:


> The bad thing is he fills out my bra better than I do. :X



That's just harsh. True, but very harsh.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

tjet princess said:


> Actually is sort of did. Long story, short version; when I was 19 I was dating a 30 year old attorney, who under threat of litigation shall remain nameless here. He was obligated by a recently deceased aunt to marry and produce an offspring to receive a rather larger trust fund. Sound like a bad Fox sitcom? It gets better. He was a closet homosexual at the time. Now I'm sure nobody here (politically correct) has a problem (politically correct) with anyone who is (politically correct) gay, but at the time here is was going to cause a huge sensation. So, with me not knowing a thing about this guys secret, we got married in a nice, quiet civil ceremony. And spent the honeymoon in two different places.
> 
> After 4 months he gave up on trying to actually perform a reproductive act to have an offspring and came out of the closet. He hired a better lawyer than he was, sued the estate and got the trust anyway. However since I was an abandoned bride his prenuptial agreement with me went right out the window. See, in California if you misrepresent something like being gay before you get married, then seek a divorce or annulment afterward, the prenup is gone. So, 18 months after I filed for divorce on the grounds of abandonment I got 66% of the trust he married me for in the first place. Like I said, bad Fox sitcom. Five years later most of it is gone, thanks to the stock market, bubble gum and records, and that amazing three weeks at St. Barts with that olive skinned fellow whose name I don't remember. Oh yeah, and 4 years at Fresno State getting my B.A. in Education, that's it.
> 
> There are no hard feelings between us, and he is my dad's personal attorney to this day 5 years after our divorce. He's actually a great barrister, he just sucked as a husband. Literally I imagine. The radio, by the way, was a gift to me from the man he was then, and is now, in a relationship with. Sort of his poke of irony to me.


WOW! Seems like a book or some mini-series is definitely in order! HAHAHA!! You just do not make stuff like this up! Definitely made me laugh and have shock and amazement all at the same time. HA!!

Well, just put that behind you now cause you have a real man that knows how to fill out a bra, right Yoshi? hehehehehehehe

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

